# Hunting with a scope



## tk421991 (Feb 14, 2013)

​
*Do you use a scope when hunting?*

Yes4183.67%No12.04%Sometimes714.29%


----------



## tk421991 (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you guys hunt with a scope?

All my dad's rifles and his muzzleloader have scopes. Niether of my rifles have a scope.

I don't feel the scope is needed. And it would look stupid on my M91/30 or on my SMLE. That and they can fog up when they go from the warmth of inside a vehicle or a house to the cold outside. And it takes more time for me to put a target in crosshairs than it takes me to line up the iron sights.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My rifles look good with scopes and enable me to see more precisely at longer distances. Of coarse out here we sometimes get some pretty long shots presented to us.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

all my hunting rifles,except for shotguns,have scopes on them

i dont worry about the fogging issue you mentioned

everywhere i hunt i walk atleast a half mile or more to get to my hunting set up spots,by time i get there the gun is at ambient temp

which here in minnesota this time of year can be down right friggin cold

most of my scopes have bdc out to 500 yds,not that i ever take them kinda shots,because we dont have much open area like that where i hunt.but i like to know i can if i need to,and with the variable power i can see much better than i can with out the scope,plus i dont need to raise my bino's as frequently.just scan with the rifle


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

All of mine have scopes on them except my CZ that I use for close work. It just allows me to be more precise and I like to shoot long distance as well. Well, at least medium distance so far (out to 400).


----------



## Birdmanf250 (Feb 6, 2013)

Scopes are filled with nitrogen (atleast most of scopes today are) to make em fog resistant. Better accuracy at farther distances. Choose the right scope for what you want to do.


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

The only firearm I have with open sights is my dispatch pistol. My 17 KHornet wears a Elite 6500 4.5-30x50 and my 17Rem wears a NF NXS 5.5-22x56. That covers fox hunting from 20-500 yards.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Really depends on what im hunting. Deer and yotes, yup. Bunnies and birds, no. Only four of my rifles have glass on them.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

All my rifles have optics on them. I think it makes good sense. 

Sounds like you are satisfied with the open sites though. It's all preference and what suits your needs.


----------



## tk421991 (Feb 14, 2013)

Not_Fur_Friendly said:


> Really depends on what im hunting. Deer and yotes, yup. Bunnies and birds, no. Only four of my rifles have glass on them.


Know Jeff Foxworthy and his "you might be a ******* if" jokes? This would be "you might be a gun aficianado if you say only four of my rifles..."

:mrgreen:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Scopes on my rifles. I am more accurate with a scope. I think most are.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Scopes yes. Aim small, miss small. They also are good for teaching youngsters markmanship, provided the rifle is sized to them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Iron sights can't compete with good glass for accuracy, when it comes to any degree of distance shooting. Consider that if you sight in your firearm at 50 yards on deer-sized targets, it will get the job done. But, if you want to shoot beyond that distance to 100 yards or so, your front sight will cover your target making it impossible to see. You can't hit what you can't see.

Like SGB says, if you're worried about fogging, keep the firearm in the garage or other unheated place during hunting season and forget about fogging.

As far as fast target acquistion, there are scopes that are just as fast - even faster - than iron sights. Low-power variables, or low fixed power, red dots, etc. offer quick handling. Want proof? Click here. I've seen Franz Albrecht III pile up 6 hogs at full tilt with 6 shots in one sequence. He doesn't use iron sights, either. Here's more of Franz and notice where all of his bullets hit - just behind the head for instant kills. His custom Blaser rifle with a custom 8-round magazine and Aimpoint Hunter scope are purpose-built and obviously effective.

And, for old eyes, iron sights are problematic because of the three focal planes that must be dealt with: rear sight, front sight, and target. Old eyes cannot focus on close-up sights. Ask me how I know this. A scope on the other hand, makes my vision perfect.

Father knows best.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How do you know that Glen ????

I heard that !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

tk421991 said:


> Know Jeff Foxworthy and his "you might be a ******* if" jokes? This would be "you might be a gun aficianado if you say only four of my rifles..."
> 
> :mrgreen:


We're just tryin' to boost the economy !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> How do you know that Glen ????
> 
> I heard that !


When you get to be my age, it'll be perfectly clear - er, fuzzy.

Back in the Vietnam era, I was first in line to be drafted under the brand new lottery system and got a notice to report for a physical in Detroit. Did all the tests but when I got to the eye tests, I wasn't doing well. So, the military had me come back with medical records detailing several eye surgeries for another session with an opthamologist (eye surgeon), whose job it was to make sure I wasn't faking it. After a thorough exam, he scribbled something on a piece of paper and handed it to me and when I asked what it meant he said, "disqualified." Until then, I never knew I could do cartwheels.And, I wasn't waiting for any bus ride home, because some of those busses weren't taking the boys home. I didn't trust them and hitchiked home.

That was 43 years ago and my vision has deteriorated since. If it weren't for scopes, my best option for hunting anything would still be a scattergun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I ain't far behind you my friend. My arms weren't long enough several years back.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think we owe it to the game , quick clean dispatch . The real work starts when we pull the trigger


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

I only have 8 rifles that have scopes mounted on them. My favourites are the Zeiss. I think the glass is clearer than all my other scopes.
I refuse to put glass on my lever actions. Something about that just don't seem right to me.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

finstr said:


> I only have 8 rifles that have scopes mounted on them. My favourites are the Zeiss. I think the glass is clearer than all my other scopes.
> I refuse to put glass on my lever actions. Something about that just don't seem right to me.


+1. Had a side mounted scope on my first rifle, a Win. Model 94 30-30 that my great grandma gave me and took it off, was just unnatural. All other rifles have optics.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Everything is scoped except for the shotguns and 22's...and pistols.

I guess it would have been easier to say "all my centerfire rifles are scoped"

Steve


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

finstr said:


> I only have 8 rifles that have scopes mounted on them. My favourites are the Zeiss. I think the glass is clearer than all my other scopes.
> I refuse to put glass on my lever actions. Something about that just don't seem right to me.


Zeiss is hard to beat.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Like some said..... age takes the choice out of glass or no glass on hunting weapons! Every rifle I own including .22s are scoped. One of three hunting hand guns is scoped. Those that are not are limited to 40- 50 yard work. I have noticed a second phenonom, the powere range of the scopes is increasing. Low end stays around 3-6 upper end is going to 16, 24, or even 36 power! I enjoy being able to see a one inch dot at 200 yards!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheap glass will disappoint and frustrate you, but good quality glass is a great tool on a rifle. But lever-actions are iron-sights all the way for me.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hell, I'm old as dirt. The desert sun, dust, and lack of moisture have taken a toll on my eyesight. I can no longer see the rear dovetail, which, in a hunting scenario, is a bad thing. Back in the day, I could plug a gnat off a running jackrabbits left ear with a simple dovetail and post. But those days are gone. Oh, it's not over for me. I can still plug a that gnat. Optics have saved my carcass from that front porch rocking chair. If you can draw a fine bead with a set of irons, go for it and enjoy. If you don't need high end optics to see, don't buy them. If you shoot great without all that clutter on your rig, don't muddle things. But don't think ill of me for using a set of cheaters and a scope as long as your arm. I'm just having my fun, plug'n gnats.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I have scope on everything, except my 1951 marlin waffle top I have peep sight (I dont want to drill this beauty)
I am much more effective with a scope, I even hunt jack rabbit with my 10-22 with a scope and when then take off running you have very little time to aim and shoot before they disappear but if you set yoyr scope properly its nit a problem.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I grew up using iron sights and for decades was optical-phobic. Once I put some decent glass on a centerfire and forced myself to use it, 
realization struck me as to what I had been missing (no pun intended). With iron sights those 300 yard coyote shots would have been impossible, but after a little practice with glass (and a bipod) my shooting confidence and ability has greatly improved.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

In the south east the woods are thick and the mosquitos are thicker, that said, rarley am I presented with a shot over 125 yards. I primarily hunt coyotes with a red dot sight, I guess thats not much different than irons, and I have found it to be more useful than a scope when things are moving in quickly or a yote stalks in 35 yards and surprises you. My deer rig is scoped with a fixed power but thats all I need down here.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

All my rifles have scopes on them too, with the exception of the Henry lever action and the 45-70 that I shoot the black powder cartidge matches with (has a ladder peep sight on it). Scopes deffinately help these aging eyes also.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

I have scopes on all my rifles, found I need them to see what i'm shooting at! LOL these eyes are getting old and need the extra help.

Bruce


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

You are right about your guns not looking good with a scope. Besides that it would be difficult to mount a scope on either of those guns.

The other side of that is most of us don't hunt varmints with either one of those guns. Your guns probably work great as antiquated battle rifles. Not so much as precision shooting instruments.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

best defense said:


> The other side of that is most of us don't hunt varmints with either one of those guns. Your guns probably work great as antiquated battle rifles. Not so much as precision shooting instruments.


My 45-70 is a precision shooter. at 100 yards off my cross sticks, I can shoot a 50 - 2X score with five shots. Also at 900 yards I can hit a life size steel buffalo 4 out of 6 shots in the kill zone. This is with open sights.


----------



## Donho (Apr 17, 2014)

Scopes for sure hard to hit what you can't see would pick a good scope or even red dot over iron sights any day ! That coming from another old guy with old eyes ...lol


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Good to hear others need optic assistance too.


----------

